

Google Disabled map API access for Volkswagen website - usaphp
http://www.vw.com/portal/en/dealers#search=11214

======
jyap
Yeah, they are accessing the API via (view source):
[http://maps.google.com/maps/api/js?v=3.6&sensor=false...](http://maps.google.com/maps/api/js?v=3.6&sensor=false&language=en&region=US&client=gme-
volkswagenag)

So the client ID is "gme-volkswagenag"... Which is a business client ID for
the Google Maps API.

So the error message FAQ points to:
[https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/business/gu...](https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/business/guide#URLs)

So this client ID somehow is not valid for the URL (makes sense otherwise
anybody could use VW's client ID). Perhaps they tested with something more
restrictive like beta.vw.com. Seems like VW just needs to modify their
authorized URLs for that client ID in their admin console.

My opinion is that this Hacker News article title is wrong and misleading.

~~~
HaloZero
That error message is exactly what you've mentioned.

Basically the key that they are using for access has a whitelist of sites it
is allowed to work on, they must have forgotten to include the production url
to their key. It's a pretty quick fix on their side, somebody who owns that
account just needs to add the url.

Of course, finding out who owns the account who owns the key might be
difficult at VW.

------
sbouafif
I wonder what happened? Did they hit the usage limit? Were they contacted by
Google in order to use the Business version (even if it's Christmas and no one
is at work)...

~~~
testing12341234
The exact message is:

"Google has disabled use of the Maps API for this application. This site is
not authorized to use the Google Maps client id provided. If you are the owner
of this application, you can learn more about registering URLs here:
[https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/business/gu...](https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/business/guide#URLs)

It's probably a case where the dev API key was pushed live instead of the
correct key for vw.com

------
progolferyo
Umm, why is this post #1. this is obviously something related to a dev typo or
pushing the wrong key.

slow hacker news day maybe? :)

~~~
rshlo
Actually that a great thing. Shows to hackers that even with billions of
dollars, you can still make one stupid mistake that ruins your website and
reputation.

Someone that will look on this on the business side could say: if VW isn't
meticulous on their website, where else do they make mistakes?

------
patrickg
Is openstreetmap good enough for such a purpose to replace google maps?

------
mahesh_rm
Mountain View just found out Wolfsburg is working on a supersecret Selfdriving
Beetle.

------
pixie_
Don't be evil!

~~~
karteek
I don't understand what evil did Google do here.

